# cannabis!



## beemandan

So there I was in the beeyard when I noticed some 'weeds' growing next to one hive. At closer inspection I thought....volunteer cannabis! A few days later I showed them to a more knowledgeable friend. She said 'whatever they are....they aren't cannabis'. Imagine my disap....er....relief.


----------



## beemandan

In case you are curious...I did a search.....Vitex.


----------



## kramerbryan

That is a good idea to plant your weed by your hives to keep away nosey neighbors, "guard bees." With the variegated leaf it looks very similar. Around here we can just go buy it at the neighborhood pot shop.


----------



## aunt betty

Imo that is a male plant of the mary jane variety.
Look at where the leaflets part from the stem. See the little "things"? That's the male "junk".
Let it grow. If it has blue flowers that don't get you a buzz it's vitex.  
Either way you don't want to smoke it.

Vitex is a tree. https://www.google.com/search?q=vit...KKoxtn_xwIVUxqSCh2AXwVI#imgrc=e8kHZfIk8Ql-gM:


----------



## biggraham610

Its not cannabis. Vitex? Cannabis.... NO. G


----------



## Tim KS

Leaf is too shiny for cannabis.


----------



## biggraham610

Tim KS said:


> Leaf is too shiny for cannabis.


X2


----------



## Cub Creek Bees

LOL - a seed must've popped out of your smoker...


----------



## David LaFerney

This is cannabis...










Clearly not the same thing.


----------



## tech.35058

Well, even if its not pot, Vitex was on the "recommended bee plants" list.
( along with a bunch of other stuff that my bees ignore!)
How do your bees like it?
CE


----------



## Beerz

My... er... friend...wants to know if honeybees pollinate pot?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

You may be interested in this thread from almost 10 years ago on that very question ... 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?199207-Hawaii-hemp-pollination


----------



## beemandan

tech.35058 said:


> How do your bees like it?


I've had Vitex growing and the bees love it. Here they bloom in summer during the dearth and are covered with every imaginable bee including honey bees.


----------



## kramerbryan

Beerz tell Bernie pot is wind pollinated, but they may still collect some pollen and bring it home.


----------



## Oldtimer

Would have had me fooled, but yes, the leaves are shiny.


----------



## R_V

aunt betty said:


> .....
> Vitex is a tree. https://www.google.com/search?q=vit...KKoxtn_xwIVUxqSCh2AXwVI#imgrc=e8kHZfIk8Ql-gM:


I have these "trees" in my area. the native bees love it. I've not seen any honey bees on it. though I've only looked it over a few times.


----------



## GregB

kramerbryan said:


> *That is a good idea to plant your weed by your hives to keep away nosey neighbors, "guard bees."* With the variegated leaf it looks very similar. Around here we can just go buy it at the neighborhood pot shop.


Better yet - keep the valuables in a beehive.
If you got any, say, gold coins.


----------

